# Need training advice from experienced Donkey handler



## Norah (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 38 year old gelded standard donkey. We are having trouble respecting space. I don't think his training ever included general respect , and not invading space. I need some help on how to address some issues, as I fear my punishment and training might be too harsh for him at his age .

1. Kicking the door while I am making breakfast lunch and dinner for him and his Small equine friends. I am afraid he will crack his hoof , or the door, he kicks it very hard . I have opened the door and thrown a bucket (small) of water in his front legs .... He understands for the moment and backs off , but in a few days he is back to it : (

2. Head butting .... I really hate this . He will walk up to you and head butt you in the groin, or in the stomach , I suppose for attention. It feels like I am on a football field and I have been tackled. I think I am getting too old for this because it really hurts me . I don't know how to handle this , hitting him back or shoving him with my body does not work ... Nothing works except toeing him up . : (. : (

3. Not allowing me to do my work... He will stand in front of. The wheelbarrow and block me from dumping the poop in it , also block me from dumping it . Again I have to now tie. Him up.

All of these things make my life difficult. I sometimes have limited time , and I like to be as efficient as possible so I have time to spend loving on the horses,picking hooves etc.... His behavior is making me dread being with them.... The other horses are all very respectful of space ...so is this just a donkey thing? I am feeling badly that I don't like him anymore because of this ...can anyone give me some insight as to why he is like this and what I can. Do to get the point across that it's unacceptable? Giving him away is not an option , he has lived here for the last 30 years , and dumping him on someone else is not OK with me . Also I know the farmers around he will not care for him as he should be at his age . Please be frank , be honest with your advise, no sugar coating ..... Is pushing him away, giving him a swat not OK , clearly its not working for him, or me . If I gave my shetland a swat she would jump to the moon and never come down , this donkey is like Fready Kruggar .... A true nightmare , and I know he doesn't mean to be .... Our messages are just confused .

Thanks for your help


----------



## Helicopter (Jul 20, 2012)

Can you teach an old donkey new tricks???

Why not go to Lucky Three Ranch site and ask for their help and advice. Can't hurt. ...unlike a headbutt in the stomach.


----------



## Norah (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks I will try there


----------

